# رسالة من الجحيم اليكم



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2012)

*"ســــــــــلام المسيح"
**أصدقائى الآعزاء:.**
*لقد جاءت الينا رسالة آخرى ,ليست من خلف القبضان الحديدية لكن من خارج الكرة الارضية سؤاء قرآتها مزقتها,فهى لك وقد أبلغتك ...فان هلكت فالذنب ذنبك وأنت الجانى على نفســـــك
رجاء محبة لا تغلق الموضوع رجاء
 *وها كم الرسالة *
يا أهالى الارض الكرام .....من أعماق الجحيم أكتب اليكم .من أعماق الظلمة والياس ......المكان موح مٌظلم ...مٌرعبِ.مٌخيفِ
ليسة لة نظير فى أرضٌكِم واليلل هنا طويل وبلا صبح ...الفراش حامية ...الافكار شاردة ....لست ادرى كيف جئت ولكننى جئت للاسف ....
*كٌنت
*كٌنت فى أرضكم أسرح وأمرح وغير مٌبال فى الابدية  ...وكلما رأيت شبح الموت ,أغمضت عينى حتى لا أراة ...سرت فى طريقى الخاصة  .فرح بشابى ..باموالى ...بسيارتى ...حتى أغنضت وجهى .....حتى غاب العالم  الذى كٌنت أعرفةِ ...ووقعت فريسة بين مخالب الابدية المٌرعبةِ ويحى أنا  الانسان الغبى .
*ما أشٌعر بة
*كيف أصف ما أراة وما أشعر بة .....أننى أغوص فى حمم وبراكين النار ......
أنها بحيرة بلا قرار .....آة,الا من حد هذا العذاب .؟
 أين الموت .؟أين أهل الخير لكى يساعدوننى .؟بل أين الرحمـة .؟أن أحمالى  ثقيلة وخطايى كثيرة ,أرزح تحت نيرها ,كيف كنت أحملها فى أرضكم .؟لست  أدرى...فى الماضى لم أكن كنت أشعر بها وهاهى الان امامى دائماً كنت لا ارها  وهاهى تٌطاردنى واحدة فواحدة .....كنت أفعل الخطيئة وأنساها ,وها أنا الآن  أتذكر كل شىء !!!أف ثم أف
*الضمير يستيقظ 

لقد أستيقظ ضميرى بعد سبات طويل ,ويبدو أنة لن ينام  بعد اليوم ,لقد أستيقظ ليعذبنى عذاباً أبدياً موبداً ....أنة يشهد على  ,يصيح فى :.

يا لك من أبلة وجاهل .كم من المرات نبهتك ....لكنك أغفلت نصحتك وأرشدتك  ولكنك أبيت حذرتك لا تفعل هذا ولكنك فعلت فاحصد الان مازرعت واجنى ما غرست  .الويل لك فانا لم أكٌتب بل أنت ما كتبت فتنال جزاء ما كتبتة باعضاء جسدك 
ما أراة ........

* هنا فى هاوية العذاب أرى ناس من كل الاجناس .أرى روساء وأمراء.وأرى النبلاء مع الادنياء والكل فى النار سواء "
هنا أرى نفوساً لبست قبلاً ثياب الابرار,ولكن الثياب احترقت وانكشف المستور  فيا للعار وارى كثيروين ممن خدعوا الناس وأضلوهم وما كان لانفسهم خادعين  ومضلين وهنا الاغنياء حفاة عراة .....كانوا فى ارضكم من أطيب الممشروبات  ينهلون ...بالنجوم وقد أمسوا غيوماً فى حزن ووجوم ,وكانوا يومياً  بالكوميديا يضحكون ويطربون ,فها هم فى مرارة المر مربطون .
*ما أسمعة .
هنا لا أسمع الا صوت الصراخ والندم ,واللعنة والمرارة ماذا تريد لقد أوجعت قلبى .؟؟
أنى أناشدكم ياسكان الارض أن لاتاتوا الى موضع العذاب هذا فباسم سكان  الجحيم لا تجيئوا ....فلا يوجد فى جهنم لا ماء ولا هواء ولا طعام ...لقد  كانت أمام فرصة عظيمة وللاسف ضاعت 
الى الآبد أما أنتم فمازالت الفرصة أمامك 
عزيزى القارىء ........
لم أقصد أن أدخل لك الكابة فى قلبك والاحزان بل هى حقيقة لا مفر منها فاى  كان جنسك وضعك الاجتماعى دينك ولابد ان تنتهى حياتك القصيرة على الآرض تلك  التى قال عنها الرب يسوع فى فم القديس بولس نحن بخار يظهر قليل ثم يضمحل
*ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟*كثيرون  يحتاجون أن يعرفوا طريق  الخلاص الذي عمله وتممه سيدنا المسيح - له كل  المجد - على الصليب، لكن  نحتاج إلى توضيح بسيط لكي نستطيع أن نضع أقدامنا  على بدايته، فبداية أي أمر  هي أصعب خطوة.*
​وفي هذا الكتاب ستجد أربعة حقائق أساسية هامة وبسيطة يمكنك أن  تفعلهم فبذلك تبدأ طريق الخلاص الأبدي وتتمتع ببركات نعمة الله المجانية  والحياة الأبدية (الحياة بعد الموت).     
يقول الكتاب المقدس: "لأنه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلصة لجميع الناس معلمة  إيانا أن  ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية، ونعيش بالتعقل والبر والتقوى في  العالم الحاضر"
(تيطس11:2-15).اصلي  أن هذا الكتاب  الصغير يصير بركة لك كبيرة وبعد قراءته أشجعك أن تتصل بنا  وتساعد شخص آخر  تراه أنه في احتياج إلى هذه الرسالة أن يقرأه أيضاً.. ماذا  افعل لكي أخلص؟  
  أثق أن هذا الكتاب البسيط سيصنع فرق عظيم في حياتك.
​*الحقيقة الأولى: ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟
*هذا  السؤال سأله سجان حارس سجن مدينة فيلبي،  وكان المسئول في تلك الليلة عن  جَلد ثم حراسة الرسول بولس ومعه نبي اسمه  سيلا، حيث سجنوهما بتهمة أنهما  يبشران بالرب يسوع المسيح كالمخلص ويبلبلان  أفكار الناس (أعمال16:16-24).
 
ونحو  نصف الليل .. حيث كان بولس وسيلا يُصَلِيان ويُسبحان الله والمسجونون   الآخرون يسمعونهما، حدث فجأة زلزلة عظيمة حتى تزعزعت أساسات السجن،  الغريب  أنه انفتحت في الحال الأبواب كلها وانفكت قيود الجميع، ولكن لما  استيقظ  حافظ (حارس) السجن ورأي الأبواب مفتوحة أخذ سيفه وأراد أن يقتل  نفسه، لكن  بولس ناداه بصوت عظيم قائلاً: "لا تفعل بنفسك شيئاً ردياً لأن  جميعنا  ههنا". (أعمال25:16-28) – يالها من محبة عجيبة وغريبة.
لقد رأى السجان  محبة لم يراها من قبل، وربما سأل نفسه هذا السؤال: لقد  جَلَدت بالعصي هذين  الرجلين وصارا كلاهما مجرحين وينزفان دماً، والآن كان  يمكنهما الهروب، ولكن  أراهما يحبونني ويهتمان بحياتي وينقذاني من قتل  نفسي. ياترى ما هذا النوع  من الحب؟. يبدو أنهما قد تخلصا من الطبيعة  البشرية الشريرة وتغير قلبيهما  إلى أناس يمتلئون رحمة وحب وعطاء لا يوجد  في قلوب البشر العاديين.
 
فدخل بسرعة إليهما وأخرجهما سائلاً:  
 
 * ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟*
يريد  أن يقول لهما: "أريد أن أتخلص من طبيعيتي البشرية الشريرة الوحشية،  أريد  أن أتخلص من خطاياي، أريد أن أنال قلب جديد، أريد أن الأشياء القديمة   والعادات الشريرة تنتهي من حياته، أريد أن امتلئ بهذا النوع من المحبة   والرحمة الذي لم أراه في حياتي، أريد أن أتخلص من عذاب الضمير، أريد أن   أتخلص من الخوف من الموت وما بعده ..
ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟
 
أجاب  بولس وسيلا وقالا له إجابة بسيطة جداً غير المتوقعة منه، "آمن بالرب  يسوع  فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك .. ثم كلماه وجميع بيته بكلمة الرب"  (أعمال30:16، 31).
 
 *آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك*
لقد سأل هذا السجان "ماذا أفعل لكي أخلص؟.. وكانت الإجابة *"آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص"*
 
كثيراً  ما نسأل ماذا نفعل لكي نخلص من خطايانا الكثيرة التي فعلناها،  ونحصل على  خلاص المسيح من الخطية وعبوديتها القاسية، ومن عقابها الأخير؟. 
الإجابة: لا تحتاج أن تفعل شئ بل أن تؤمن.
 
لم  يقولا له ينبغي أن تفعل هذا وتلك، ولما يخبراه بأعمال رحمة للفقراء، أو   بشيء ما لكن قالا له "آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك". 
إذاً فالحقيقة الأولى هي: آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص
 
 *الحقيقة الثانية: ماذا أعمل لأرث الحيـاة الأبدية؟*
هذا  السؤال أيضاً سأله شاب كان رئيس من اليهود وكان غنياً جداًومثقفاً  جداً  لقد جاء للرب يسوع المسيح وسأله قائلاً: "ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة  الأبدية؟"  (لوقا18:18).
 
وفي هذا السؤال نرى أمراً يستدعي انتباهنا، وهو القول  "ماذا أعمل لأرث؟.  والإجابة لا يوجد شئ مطلوب أن تعمله بالمرة لكي ما ترث  ورثاً ما. كل ما  تحتاج إليه أن تقبل هذا الورث الذي صار من نصيبك. فالميراث  لا يُشترى ولا  يُباع ولا يحتاج أن تفعل شيء لكي ما تتمتع به، كل ما تحتاجه  هوأن تفرح  بالميراث وتتمتع به وتستخدمه.
 
 *ماذا أعمــل لأرث الحيــاة الأبديـــة؟*
هذا  الشاب رغم من مركزه الإجتماعي وغناه الشديد إلا إنه يمتلئ قلبه بفراغ  غريب  جعله قلق منزوع السلام والأمان والضمان باحثاً عن أمر حياته الأبدية  (أي  الحياة التي بعد الموت التي ليس لها نهاية). والرب يسوع لما رآه يريد  أن  يعمل شيئاً لكي ما يرث الحياة الأبدية قال له عندك الوصايا العشرة التي  جاء  بها موسى احفظها (أي اعمل بها) "لا تزن، لا تقتل، لا تسرق، لا تشهد   بالزور، أكرم أباك وأمك .. الخ. فقال هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتي. مع أنه   لا يوجد إنسان على الأرض استطاع أن يحفظ الوصايا العشرة حتى موسى نفسه الذي   استلم لوحي الشريعة (وصايا الله)، سقط فيها ولم يقدر أن يحفظها   (لوقا20:18، 21).
 
لكن الرب يسوع لم يُعلِّق على هذا الأمر، ولكن طلب  منه شئ آخر أن يفعله،  وقد حَسِبَه ذلك الشاب الغني أنه أصعب من حفظ وعمل  الوصايا العشرة. لقد  قال له "بع كل مالك ووزع على الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في  السماء وتعال  اتبعني" (لوقا22:18).
وماذا يا ترى كان رد فعل ذلك الشاب؟.  ذلك الشاب الذي في سؤاله كان يبدوا  أنه مستعد أن يفعل أي شئ مقابل أن يضمن  أنه يرث الحياة الأبدية ولكن عندما  قال له الرب "يعوزك أيضا شئ، بع كل  مالك وتعال اتبعني" شعر بثقل هذا  الأمر وذهب حزيناً لأنه كان غنياً جداً  (لوقا22:18-23).
 
أحبائي .. إن ما يعطل أمر خلاصنا هو شيئين:
أولاً: نظن مثل هذا الشاب أننا نحفظ وصايا الله وأننا نستحق أن نملك الخلاص والسماء، وأننا أفضل ممن حولنا.
 *ثانياً:*  انه عندما نسمع صوت الرب لنا .. "اتبعني"، لا نطيع ولا  نتوب بل نستمر في  طريقنا وسلوكنا. إن المال في حد ذاته ليس خطية، ولكن  محبة المال هي اصل لكل  الشرور (1تيموثاوس10:6). إن محبة العالم تدفعك أن  تعيش لأجل العالم، وقال  الرب عنها "محبة العالم هي عداوة لله"  (1يوحنا15:2).
 
 




*
والآن ماذا أنت فاعل؟*
​ إن  الرب يسوع دفع ثمن كل منَّا على الصليب، وأطاع حتى الموت  والإهانة، ليصير  فادياً (نائباً) ومخلصاً. وطلب مِنَّا أن نقبله ونقبل عمل  فداءه لأجلنا.
 
 *اسمعه يقول:* "أما كل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين باسمه (يوحنا12:1).
والآن تحتاج أن تقف وقفة مع نفسك!
• فَكِّر في أبديتك وفيما تعيشه الآن، وما بعد الموت!
• فَكِّر أن الرب يسوع سيأتي مرة ثانية ليس كالفادي المصلوب بل كالديان الذي سيدين العالم كله، فرداً فرداً، كّلِّ بحسب أعماله.
• فَكِّر في حياتك التي تعيشها هل تمتلئ بالسلام والفرح أم بالمخاوف والحزن والضيق؟
• فَكِّر هل أنت سعيد في حياتك أم تشعر بفراغ داخلي؟
•  لا تقل لنفسك هذه هي الحياة كلها حزن، وده حال الدنيا .. كلا. إن الحياة   التعسة سببها عدم دخول المسيح في حياتك بالروح القدس في علاقة حية  حقيقية.
 
إذا فالحقيقة الثانية هي: لا تحتاج أن تعمل شيء بل أن تقبل ما عمله الرب من أجلك.
 *ما هي الخطوات العملية حتى أبدأ بها طريق الخلاص؟ والآن هيا بنا إلى الخطوة الثالثة.

**الحقيقة الثالثة:* اعترف بالرب وإعترف بخطاياك
 
 *الحقيقة الثالثة:* "أعترف بالرب يسوع كالسيد والملك على حياتك، وإعترف بخطاياك ولا تكتمها أو تحاول أن تسترها" عن نفسك أو عن الله.
نعم  إن الندم والتوبة بدون اعتراف الفم لا يجعلك تحصل على الخلاص أو  التحرير  من سلطان الخطية وعبودية حياة الماضي. لابد وأن نعترف بالفم  بخطايانا بعد  ندم وتوبة القلب. إن الكتاب المقدس يقول:
 
• "إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات (أي أنه حي يقدر أن يخلصك ويساعدك) خلصت" (روميه9:10). 
• "إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل أثم" (1يوحنا9:1).
• "من يكتم (يخفي أو يستر) خطاياه لا ينجح، ومن يُقِّر (يعترف) بها ويتركها يُرحم" (أمثال13:28).
•  اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تشفوا. طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها" (يعقوب16:5).
•   إن أعظم مثال لحياة التوبة والاعتراف هو داود النبي الذي اعترف في   مزمور51 بعد سقوطه في خطيته قائلاً: "ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك. حسب كثرة   رأفتك أمح معاصيَّ. إغسلني كثيراً من إثمي ومن خطيتي طهرني. لأني عارف   بمعاصيَّ وخطيتي أمامي دائماً إليك وحدك أخطأت والشر قدام عينيك صنعت،   هاأنذا بالإثم صُوِّرت وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي، أستر وجهك عن خطاياي وأمح كل   آثامي. قلباً نقياً أخلق فيَّ يا الله وروحاً مستقيماً جدِّد في داخلي"   (مزمور1:51-10).
 
• والآن إليك مَثَلَّيْن من كلمة الله:
1.الابن  الضال: بعد أن تمرغ في الخطايا والشرور بعيداً عن بيت أبيه، يقول  الكتاب  المقدس: "فرجع إلى نفسه وقال … يا أبي أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك.  ولست مستحق  أن أدعى لك ابنا …" (لوقا7:15-19). فمفتاح قبول الآب السماوي  لنا هو  الاعتراف بحق الرب أن يملك ويسود علينا، والاعتراف بخطايانا أمامه.
2.داود  النبي بعد خطيته الشنيعة يعترف للرب أمام ناثان النبي يقول: "قد  أخطأت إلى  الرب، فقال ناثان (النبي) لداود: الرب أيضاً قد نقل عنك خطيتك.  لا تموت"  (2صموئيل13:12).
 
آمن الآن أن اعترافنا بخطايانا هو مقبول عند الله فقط على أساس موت المسيح عنَّا نيابة ودفع دمه كثمن لجميع خطايا العالم.
 
 



*
والآن قف وقفة وصلي هذه الكلمات من أعماق قلبك:*
"أيها  الآب السماوي.. آتي إليك بكل خطاياي.. وأعترف أنني خاطي.. فعلت الشر  في  عينيك.. ولقد احتملتني وأنا في شّرِّي.. أعود إليك وأتوب من كل قلبي.  ربي  يسوع.. أرجع إليك يا من فديت نفسي ومُت لأجلي على الصليب.. استلم  حياتي يا  رب.. واقبلني لأكون ابناً لك. روح الله القدوس.. حِلْ فيَّ  الآن.. روح  القوة والمحبة.. حتى أستطيع أن أبغض العالم وأحب الآب السماوي.  إلهي.. أحبك  وأتبعك.. فغيِّرني يا رب لأني عليك توكلت.. في اسم الرب يسوع  وفي الشفاعة  الكاملة أثق أنك استجبت وسمعت صلاتي. آمين.
​ *والآن .. هيا إلى الخطوة الرابعة*
الحقيقة الرابعة: اطرح إحساسك بالذنب جانباً وافرح حالا بفداء المسيح لك
إطرح  إحساسك بالذنب بسبب ماضيك خلفك فلكي تقدر أن تتقدم في أي شيء عليك  بأن  تنسى تماماً كل ما مضى من هذا اليوم فصاعداً. إن أكثر الأشياء التي  تعطل  استمرارك في طريق الخلاص الذي بدأت، وتتمتع ببهجة الحرية من الخطية  هو  الماضي، الذي يتبعك أينما تذهب. لذلك بقيت أهم خطوة في طريق الخلاص ألا  وهي  أن تثق ثقة عمياء أن الله بعد صلاتك التي صليتها في الخطوة السابقة  قد  قّبِلك تماما كما أنت، ومحى كل خطاياك ولن يعود يذكرها مرة أخرى. إليك  الآن  بعض الآيات التي قالها الله لكي ما تشجعك أن تثق في قلبك أن الله على  أساس  فداء وكفارة المسيح لن يذكر خطاياك الماضية مرة أخرى.
• (إشعياء25:43) "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها".
• (إشعياء22:44) "قد محوت (مسحت) كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك. ارجع إليَّ لأني فديتك".
•  (ميخا18:7 ،19) "من هو إله مثلك غافر الإثم وصافح عن الذنب، لا يحفظ (لا   يختزن) إلى الأبد غضبه فإنه يُسر بالرأفة. يعود يرحمنا، يدوس آثامنا،  وتطرح  في أعماق البحر جميع خطاياهم".
 
والآن.. إن كان الله قد غفر ذنوبك،  ومحى خطاياك، ووعد في كلمته الحية أنه  لا يعود يذكرها فيما بعد، فلماذا أنت  تذكرها وتذكرها لنفسك. إن كان الله  وعد بنسيانها فإنساها أنت لنفسك، وإذا  الشيطان أو الناس أرادوا أن يذكروك  بها، فقُل لهم المسيح سامحني وغفر ذنوبي  إذ مات لأجلي فهو يحبني وأنا  أحبه.
 
ألقي  بكل حمل خطاياك وأخطاءك ومشاكلك وأتعابك على الرب أول بأول وأتكل على  الرب  الفادي (النائب والبديل)، لقد قال - له المجد - "تعالوا إلى يا جميع   المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (متى28:11).
 
الآن  أنت قد ربطت نفسك في علاقة حية حقيقية جديدة مع الرب يسوع المسح نبع  كل  قوة، وسوف يعطيك في كل يوم قوة روحية لتستطيع أن تعيش في حياة جديدة مع   المسيح بحسب قول الكتاب المقدس: "إن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة   جديدة الأشياء العتيقة (القديمة) قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً"   (2كورنثوس17:5). مبارك اسم الرب إلى الأبد.
 
 *ملخص الأربعة الحقائق الأساسية للخلاص*
1.الحقيقة الأولى: "آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص"
أي  صّدِّق أن المسيح هو المخلص الذي جاء لا ليعطيك فقط شهادة أنك خلصت لكن   لكي ما يمتعك بخلاص حقيقي من سلطان الخطية وعبوديتها، ومن الأمراض، ومن   الحروب الشيطانية.
2.الحقيقة الثانية:  "بع كل مالك وتعال اتبعني"
أي  لابد وأن تتب عن خطاياك وعن محبة العالم، ومعيشتك مثل أهل العالم ..  اعتزل  عن الماضي وأتبع الرب مع الذين يحبون هذه الحياة المقدسة، وتذكر  وأنت تفعل  ذلك أن تصدق أن الرب يسوع هو الإله القادر أن يخلصك إلي التمام.
3.الحقيقة الثالثة: "اعترف بالرب، واعترف بخطاياك"
 نعم إن الندم والتوبة بدون اعتراف الفم لا يجعلك تحصل على الخلاص أو   التحرير من سلطان الخطية وعبودية حياة الماضي. لابد وأن نعترف بالفم   بخطايانا.
4.الحقيقة الرابعة: اطرح إحساسك بالذنب جانباً، وافرح حالا بفداء المسيح لك
 
 *أربعة نصائح غالية ختامية:* 
أنت الآن مثل طفل قد وُلِد في عالم الروح، وفي عائلة الله تحتاج إلى رعاية خاصة وغذاء روحي مستمر لذلك:
1. اذهب إلى أقرب كنيسة لك: وإن كنت قريباً منا نرحب بك في إجتماعاتنا الروحية وبتساؤلاتك ورعايتك.
2.  إبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس: خذ الكتاب المقدس كالصديق الشخصي لك، وكلام   الحياة الذي سيجعل حياتك تستمر وتنمو "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل  لكل  كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (متى4:4). 
قال أحد القديسين: "يوجد أعظم رجاء  لأشر خاطئ يبدأ يقرأ الكتاب المقدس،  ويوجد أكبر خطر على أقوى قديس يهمل  قراءة الكتاب المقدس". اقرأ أقل جزء في  أكبر وقت بتأمل، وإن كنت تبدأ في  قراءته لأول مرة "ابدأ القراءة من إنجيل  البشير يوحنا بالعهد الجديد".
3.  إبدأ بممارسة التناول المقدس من جسد الرب يسوع ودمه: لأن هذا سيثبتك  مثل  غصن في الكرمة (شجرة العنب) فتأتي بثمر، ويربطك بجماعة المؤمنين كجسد  واحد.
4.  ابدأ بالصلاة والاتصال اليومي بالله: وليكن الحديث مع الله كالآب الذي   يسمع ويستجيب صلاتك وسوف يعزيك ويسدد كل احتياجك. تكلم كل الوقت مع الله   بطريقة طبيعية (بدون تكلف)، كما لو كنت تتكلم مع صديق لك "متى صليت فأدخل   إلى مخدعك (حجرة نومك) وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، فأبوك الذي يرى في   الخفاء يجازيك علانية" (متى6:6). 
 
أود أن أسمع منك ..
نعم أن كان  هذا الكتاب سبب تحرير ولك من عبودية الحياة العالمية، وسبب بدء  علاقة حية  حقيقية مع الرب يسوع، أرسل إليَّ حتى أصلي لأجلك وأستمر في  مساعدتك بأشياء  أخرى تحتاجها لثباتك لأن الرب قريب على الأبواب ليكافئ  الأبرار ويدين  الأشرار.
والآن سوف نتناول بعد الأسئلة المحيرة والتي تقف في طريق  الخلاص .. وإن  وجدت الإجابة المريحة على واحد أو كل الأسئلة قف وقفة وارجع  لقراءة هذا  الكتيب مرة أخرى ولا تترك هذا الكتيب حتى تنال سلام الله في  قلبك وتتأكد  أنه قد استلم حياتك.
 *
أسئلة مُحيِّرة والإجابة عليها*
لقد  انتهيت حالا من قراءة هذا الكُتيب عن خطوات بسيطة تفعلها فتخلص أنت  وأهل  بيتك. والآن ربما البعض مِنَّا مازال عنده أسئلة أخرى تجول في خاطره  تعطل  إدراكك للخطوات البسيطة التي تقودك لطريق الخلاص. وهنا سوف نستعرض  بعض من  هذه الأسئلة مع الإجابة عليها حتى نقدر جميعنا أن نقبل طريق الخلاص  البسيط  ببساطة قلب وبتصديق الأطفال.
 
 *السؤال الأول*
يقول شخص ما: إن الله رحيم ومحب وطيب القلب، ولا أظن أنه يمكن أن يأخذ كل الناس الخطاة ويرسلهم إلى الجحيم؟!
الإجابة:  نعم نتفق معاً أن الله رحيم ومحب وطيب القلب حيث يقول الله:  "محبة أبدية  أحببتك. من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة" (إرميا3:31). ومكتوب  أيضا: "الله محبة"  (1يوحنا8:4،16). وأيضا يقول الكتاب المقدس: "من إحسانات  الرب أننا لم نفن  (نتحطم – ننتهي) لأن مراحمه لا تزول .. طيب هو الرب .."  (مراثي  إرمياء22:3-25).
 
ولكن دعنا نرى جانب آخر من الله وهو أن "الله بار  وعادل" وكل أحكامه تُبنى  على رحمته وعلى عدالته. إن الله – له المجد –  يعاقب الخطية والشر وليس  الإنسان. فالله ليس ضد الإنسان الخاطئ بل ضد  الخطية لأنه قدوس، وإلا فلا  يلزم مجيء المسيح وموته لكي يخلصنا كخطاة من  خطايانا.
 
وربما يسأل أحدهم ويقول: فلماذا عمل الله النار والجحيم؟ 
نعم  الله هو الذي عمل الجحيم – العذاب والنار الأبدية – ولكن ليس لأجل  الإنسان  ولكن لأجل الشيطان وملائكته الساقطين معه، فهكذا سيقول الله في  اليوم  الأخير للخطاة: "اذهبوا عني ياملاعيين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة  (مُجهزة)  لإبليس وملائكته" (متى41:25).
 
 




فالله  بسبب أنه عادل، وعدالته تتساوى مع محبته ومع رحمته لأن صفات الله  جميعها  كاملة – كمال مُطْلَق – ولا نقص فيها لأن الله مُنَزَّه عن النقص  أو  الاحتياج.
​ وتظهر رحمة الله في أنه أعد باب للخلاص من نار الجحيم الأبدي وعذابه المريع. 
ولكن  الطريق يبدأ بشيء واحد وهو: "التوبة". فإن لم تتب وتقبل طريق الخلاص  في  الرب يسوع المسيح بصليبه ودمه المسفوك، فأنت تغلق في وجهك باختيارك  أبواب  السماء وتفتح بيدك لنفسك أبواب الجحيم. قال الرب يسوع: "أبني كنيستي  وأبواب  الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" (متى18:16).
وإليك بعض الآيات .. من فضلك اقرأها بتأمل:
•  يقول الله: "إني لا أُسَّر (أفرح) بموت الشرير، بل أن يرجع الشرير عن   طريقه ويحيا. ارجعوا ارجعوا عن طرقكم الرديئة فلماذا تموتون؟"   (حزقيال11:33).
• وعن الله يقول: "وهو لا يشاء (لا يريد) أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة" (2بطرس9:3).
• ويقول الرب يسوع: "إن لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون" (لوقا3:13).
•  ويقول الله للخاطي: "أم تستهين (تتهاون) بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته  غير  عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة، لكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك  غير  التائب تذخر (تدَّخر) لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب وإستعلان (ظهور)  دينونة  الله العادلة ، الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله" (روميه4:2-6). 
ومن هذه الآيات وغيرها نرى أن هذه الفكرة خاطئة، وأن هناك عقاب وجحيم وعذاب أبدي بالرغم من رحمة الله ومحبته وطيبة قلبه.  
فالأمر يحتاج أن نرجع مرة أخرى إلى سؤال هذا الكتيب وهو: "ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟"
 
 *السؤال الثاني*
يسأل  يقول شخص آخر: نعم إنني أؤمن أنه ينبغي أن أقبل المسيح كمخلص شخصي  لحياتي  بكل إرادتي وأتوب عن كل خطاياي، ولكن أشعر أنه ليس الوقت مناسب  الآن، سأفعل  ذلك فيما بعد؟
الإجابة: إن الحياة مع المسيح ليست حياة معقدة بل هي  الحرية عينها حيث  يمكنك أن تمتلئ بسلام حقيقي وفرح غير مبني على الظروف  المحيطة بك. أيضاً  قبول المسيح كمخلص شخصي يملأ كل فراغ يشعر به الإنسان  والذي يحاول أن يسده  بأي شئ في العالم لكن بلا فائدة. 
 
لذلك فتأجيل أمر قبول المسيح كمخلص وبدء طريق التوبة والخلاص والعلاقة مع الله، إنما أمراً خطيراً جداً جداً للأسباب الآتية:
1.أن  حياتنا غير مضمونة ولا نعلم اليوم ولا الساعة التي ستنتهي فيها  حياتنا -  يقول الله: وضع للناس إن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة (العقاب   أبدي)(عبرانيين27:9)، وعن أناس قالوا نذهب إلى هذه المدينة أو تلك البلد   ونتاجر ونربح لمدة سنة واحدة (أو جزء من العمر) ثم نعيش لله في باقي العمر   يقول الكتاب المقدس: "هلم الآن أيها القائلون نذهب اليوم أو غداً إلى هذه   المدينة أو تلك وهناك نصرف (نقضي – نضيع) سنة واحدة ونتجر ونربح. أنتم   الذين لا تعرفون أمر الغد. لأنه ما هي حياتكم إنها بخار يظهر قليلاً ثم   يضمحل" (يعقوب13:4،14).
ويقول موسى رجل الله في صلاته: "أفنينا سنيناً  كقصة. أيام سنينا هي سبعون  سنة. وإن كانت مع القوة فثمانون سنة وأفخرها تعب  وبلية. لأنها تقرض سريعاً  فنطير، إحصاء أيامنا هكذا علمنا فنؤتى قلب حكمة"  (مزمور9:90-12).
 
2.لأن مجيء المسيح الثاني والقيامة ودينونة (عقاب)  الخطاة سيكون في لحظة  لا يعرفها أحد. يقول الكتاب المقدس: "في لحظة في  طرفة عين .. فيقام  الأموات عديمي فساد ونحن نتغير .." (2كورنثوس52:15)،  وقال الرب يسوع:  "وأما ذلك اليوم (يوم مجيء المسيح الثاني) وتلك الساعة فلا  يعلم بهما أحد  ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء.. اسهروا وصلوا لأنكم لا  تعلمون متى يكون  الوقت .. لئلا يأتي بغتة (فجأة) فيجدكم نياماً"  (مرقس32:13-36).
3.لأن الله يأمرنا أن نقبل خلاصه الآن في لحظة سماعنا  لرسالة الخلاص  المقدمة لنا. يقول الكتاب المقدس: "اليوم إن سمعتم صوته فلا  تقسوا قلوبكم"  (عبرانين15:3)، وأيضاً يقول: "هوذا الآن وقت مقبول. هوذا  الآن يوم خلاص"  (2كورنثوس2:6). 
وللشخص الذي يقول أنا شاب الآن فبعد لما أكبر سوف أحيا باقي العمر لله يقول الكتاب: "فأذكر خالقك في أيام شبابك" (جامعة1:12).
 
 *السؤال الثالث*
 *يسأل  يقول آخر: أنا أريد أن اقبل الرب يسوع  ليصير ملك على حياتي ويصير لي علاقة  حقيقية مع الرب بالروح القدس، ولكن  أريد أن أُحَسِّنْ من حالتي أولاً،  وأحاول أن أترك خطاياي حتى يقبلني  ويرضى عليّ؟**الإجابة: إن الواقع  والاختبار  يخبرنا أننا لا نقدر أن نحسن من حالتنا أو نغير أنفسنا أبداً.  وإن كنت  تفكر أنك سوف تحاول لمدة السنتين القادمتين تحسن من حالتك وتحاول  أن تقطع  علاقاتك بالعالم ثم تعود للرب وتحيا بالتمام له، أخبرك بالحقيقة:  أنك بعد  سنتين من اليوم الذي قررت فيه أنم تحسن من نفسك بالتدريج وبإستخدام  عزيمتك  وإرادتك، أنك لن تكون أفضل مما أنت عليه الآن بل ستفعل في ذلك  اليوم ما  يمكن أن تفعله الآن وهو: أن تتوب الآن وتأتي للفادي، وتثق به  (تؤمن في  نعمته الغنية). 
تتذكر معي قصة الابن الضال الذي بَذَّر ماله  بعيش مُصْرِف ثم جاع وتعرى  وأهان نفسه وتمرغ في الخطية والوحل بعد ترك بيت  أبيه الغني بالنعم. لكن  عندما أراد أن يتوب، لم يحاول تغيير نفسه لكن يقول  الكتاب المقدس عنه:  "فرجع إلى نفسه وقال: أقوم وأذهب إلى أبي وأقول له  أخطأت" (لوقا18:15-24).  لم يحاول أن يغير أو يحسن نفسه بل جاء كما هو إلى  أبيه ووثق في محبته  الأبوية، ونجد أن الآب أمر أن يلبسوه ثياب جديدة وصنعوا  له وليمة عظيمة.
هذا عين ما يريدنا الله أن نعمله وهو أن نقوم ونأتي  كما نحن بخطايانا  ونلقي بكل ذنوبنا وماضينا وعجزنا على قدرته هو فستسمع  صوته الحلو يقول لك:  "تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل"(2كو9:12).
*​



* السؤال الرابع*
​ *يسأل  شخص آخر ويقول: في  الواقع أريد أن أعود للرب وأشعر باحتياجي أن ارتبط به  وأغير مسار حياتي،  ولكن أشعر أنني خاطئ جداً، والإحساس بالذنب من الماضي  ومن خطاياي الكثيرة  التي عملتها يلاحقني .. فماذا أفعل؟*الإجابة:  فإن  هذا الشعور هو شعور رائع وطبيعي، وهو دليل على أن الروح القدس بدأ  عمله في  حياتك بالتبكيت على خطاياك، وهذه الخطوة الأولى لعمل الروح القدس  في تجديد  الإنسان.
ولكن هناك أمر خطير ينبغي أن نلاحظه وهو أنك لو ظللت تشعر بهذا  الشعور دون  الانتقال للخطوة التي تليها، فهذا الشعور سوف يحنيك أكثر  ويمنعك من  الوصول للخلاص من عبودية الخطية. فالشعور بالذنب المفرط دون توبة  يقود إلى  الاكتئاب وربما إلى الانتحار (مثل حالة يهوذا الإسخريوطي التلميذ  الذي  خان المسيح).
إن الخطوة الثانية (تأتي بعد الشعور بالذنب) وهي أن  تدرك (تفهم جيداً) أن  جميع خطاياك التي فعلتها في ماضيك قد حملها الرب يسوع  المسيح على الصليب  وصلبها. فالكتاب المقدس يخبرنا عن المسيح قائلاً: "وهو  مجروح (المسيح)  لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا.. والرب وضع عليه إثم  جميعنا.. وآثامنا هو  يحملها" (إشعياء4:53 ، 6، 11).
والخطوة الثالثة بعد  ذلك هو أن تثق أن بعد توبتك وتسليمك حياتك للرب  تماماً سوف يمحو الرب  خطاياك ولا يعود يذكرها لك مرة أخرى. فإن كان الكتاب  المقدس يخبرني أن الرب  غفر لي ولن يذكر خطاياي مرة أخرى فعلى أن أنساها  أنا أيضا لنفسي وأغفرها  لنفسي ولا أعود أتذكرها.
يقول الله:  "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها" (إشعياء25:43).
والخطوة  الرابعة: هي أن المسيح صُلِب وصَلَب خطاياك ولكن قد قام من بين  الأموات  وهو حي يشفع في خطايانا أمام الآب السماوي فهكذا يقول الرسول  يوحنا: "يا  أولادي أكتب إليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا. وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع  عند الآب  يسوع المسيح البار. وهو كفارة (غطاء – ستر) لخطايانا. ليس  لخطايانا فقط بل  لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً" (1يوحنا 1:2 ، 2).

والآن دع الإحساس بالذنب  الشديد يقودك إلى شئ واحد فقط وهو السجود أمام  الرب والتوبة قائلاً:  "ارحمني يا رب لأني عبدك خاطئ" (لوقا13:18).
​*السؤال الخامس*
يسأل  شخص آخر ويقول: أنني أحب الرب وأصلي ولكن قررت لا أذهب للكنيسة مرة  أخري،  لأنني أري أن هناك كثيرون مراءون، يمثلون حياة الإيمان وأصطدم  بحياتهم بل  هذا الأمر الآن يقودني إلى إنني لا أريد أن أعيش للرب بسببهم  .. فماذا  أفعل؟
الإجابة: تأمل معي قول الرب يسوع: "ومن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار  المؤمنين  بي، فخير له أن يعلق في عنقه حجر الرحى ويغرق في لجة البحر. ويل  للعالم من  العثرات. فلابد أن تأتي العثرات، ولكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به  تأتي  العثرة" (متى6:18 ، 7).
نعم الرب يسوع يقرر هنا حقيقة: "فلابد أن  تأتي العثرات" .. وكأننا لا نقدر  أن نمنع العثرات، وهناك عقاب عظيم لمن  يأتي من قِبَلِه عثرة. ولكن هذا لا  يعطيني الحِلْ أن أتعثر، بل يقول الكتاب  المقدس: "ناظرين إلى رئيس  الإيمان ومكمله (مُكمل إيماننا الناقص) يسوع.."  (عبرانيين2:12).
وأظن أن هذا شئ أحمق أن نرفض الذهب الحقيقي النقي لأن  هناك ذهباً مغشوشاً  (تقليد). فهل نرفض المال الذي في أيدينا لأن هناك أوراق  مالية مزيفة؟ ..  بالطبع لا.
 نعم إن هناك مقلدين أو أحياناً نرى أناس  غير مدققين في سلوكهم ويشوهون  صورة المسيح والحياة المسيحية أمام الناس لكن  كل واحد منا مسئول عن حياته  أمام الله وليس لنا أي عذر. دعونا نتأمل في  بعض الآيات التي يمكن أن  تساعدنا:
• لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان كل من يدين" (روميه1:2).
•  "لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا. لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون.   وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم. ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك وأما   الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها. أم كيف تقول لأخيك دعني أخرج القذى من   عينك وها الخشبة في عينك. يا مرائي أخرج أولاً الخشبة من عينك وحينئذ  تبصر  جيداً أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك" (متى1:7-5).
• "كل واحد منا سيعطي عن نفسه حساباً لله" (روميه12:14).
• "لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر .. " (يوحنا 24:7) 
• "لأن ليس من مدح نفسه هو المُزَكى " (2كو18:10).
 
عزيزي  .. ضع في قلبك إنك لن ولن تتعثر، وإن كنت تطلب المثالية في الناس  فأبدأ  بها أنت أولاً والرب قادر أن يجعلك نموذجاً حياً للآخرين.
 
 *والآن .. ماذا أنت فاعل؟
لقد  تناولنا معاً بعض الأسئلة التي ربما بعضها أو كلها كان يدور في رأسك.  أحب  أن أشجعك أن تنحني أمام الرب وإن كنت في مكان الآن يسمح أن تركع على  ركبك  أمامه وأطلب الرحمة وخذ قرارك لأن دم الرب يسوع المسيح يطهرنا من كل  خطية"  (1يوحنا7:1) وأعترف بخطاياك وأعلن أمام ربنا أنك ستبدأ تجاهد ضد  الخطية ولن  تعود لها.
* 
إن كنت كذلك، والصورة صارت واضحة أمامك عن أهم موضوع في  حياتك وهو "طريق  الخلاص بالمسيح". دعونا نعود نقرأ هذا الكتاب مرة أخرى  لرؤية وممارسة تلك  الأربعة خطوات البسيطة لبدء طريق الخلاص. ثم اهتم أن  تمارس تلك النصائح  الغالية التي تليها.
إلى اللقاء في كتاب آخر.*أيها الآب  السماوي.. آتي إليك بكل خطاياي.. وأعترف أنني خاطي.. فعلت  الشر في  عينيك.. ولقد احتملتني وأنا في شّرِّي.. أعود إليك وأتوب من كل  قلبي. ربي  يسوع.. أرجع إليك يا من فديت نفسي ومُت لأجلي على الصليب.. استلم  حياتي يا  رب.. واقبلني لأكون ابناً لك. روح الله القدوس.. حِلْ فيَّ  الآن.. روح  القوة والمحبة.. حتى أستطيع أن أبغض العالم وأحب الآب السماوي.  إلهي..  أحبك وأتبعك.. فغيِّرني يا رب لأني عليك توكلت.. في اسم الرب يسوع  وفي  الشفاعة الكاملة أثق أنك استجبت وسمعت صلاتي. آمين.*
 
 
 
 *هذا المقال منقول من مجلة كلمة الحق ومن كلام القسبقلم: الدكتور القس نبيل أسعــد 
أخبركم اليوم أننى أعلن  أيمانى الكامل لربى يسوع طالباً نعمة الغفران كثيرون من لمسوا ثوبة أما  اليوم فاننى ألمس ثوبة ............أن كنت آمنت بالرب يسوع مخلصاً لك فاعلن  رايتك واعلن موقفك ولاداعى لهذا الايمان السرى حين اراد الرب يسوع أن يخرج  المراة نازفة الدم لكى تعلن الحق الكامل كلة لها ويجب تقبل المعمودية


كثيرون من يزحمون يسوع فى هذا الزمان لكن شكر للرب يسوع يوجد من لمسة سؤالى لك هل لمست ثوبة اليوم .؟أم ستعاند وتستكبر فى الخطيئة .؟


فرجاء محبة ارسلها الى من تعرفة

**أمضاء بايبل333 3/3/2012*
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 مارس 2012)

*مش عارف اقلك اية يابيل333
بجد مش عارف اقلك اية ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويستخدمك لمجدو القدوس امين يارب
*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااه شئ مرعب يابايبل
ربنا يرحمنا وينقذنا من نوم الغفله*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2012)

*فرجاء محبة ارسلها الى من تعرفة*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (3 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا وفيه كلام قيم ومعاني كبيرة 

أكثر من مجرد كلام 

جاري التكملة


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (3 مارس 2012)

*هل أفهم من هذا الموضوع **أنه من لا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح ومات على ذلك فمصيره إلى النار الأبدية ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## grges monir (3 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *هل أفهم من هذا الموضوع **أنه من لا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح ومات على ذلك فمصيره إلى النار الأبدية ؟؟؟!!!*


للاسف اة يا زميلى
كل من عرف يسوع ولم يؤمن بة  كفادى ومخلص لة فلن تكون لة حياة ابدية


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *هل أفهم من هذا الموضوع **أنه من لا يؤمن بيسوع المسيح ومات على ذلك فمصيره إلى النار الأبدية ؟؟؟!!!*


*ومن لم يؤمن بانة الكلمة المتجسدة واعلان انة الحق الالهى ومات عنة فان فى النار الابدية يا ليتك تسمع صوتة اليوم وتقبل الخلاص *


----------



## The Antiochian (3 مارس 2012)

*صديقي أحمد : الأمور ليست بهذا الشكل أبداً .*
*ربما في الإسلام نعم ، من يموت على غير الإسلام فمصيره كحطب جهنم ، يتبدل جلده كلما احترق .*
*ولكن في المسيحية الرب محب للبشر ، عادل ولكن عدله لا يتعارض مع محبته ورحمته التي لا تدرك .*
*في المسيحية أعطى الرب للإنسان حرية الاختيار ، فإذا ما سمع الإنسان بشارة الخلاص ، ومن ثم رفضها ، فلا يمكن أن تفرض عليه فرضاً !!*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 مارس 2012)

يا حبيبي يا بايبل أية الموضوع التُحفة دة !! 
الرب يبارك عمل ايديك يا أخي 
فعلا رائع بكل ما للكلمة من معنى 

شكرا للموضوع الجميل :flowers:


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (3 مارس 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صديقي أحمد : الأمور ليست بهذا الشكل أبداً .*
> *ربما في الإسلام نعم ، من يموت على غير الإسلام فمصيره كحطب جهنم ، يتبدل جلده كلما احترق .*
> *ولكن في المسيحية الرب محب للبشر ، عادل ولكن عدله لا يتعارض مع محبته ورحمته التي لا تدرك .*
> *في المسيحية أعطى الرب للإنسان حرية الاختيار ، فإذا ما سمع الإنسان بشارة الخلاص ، ومن ثم رفضها ، فلا يمكن أن تفرض عليه فرضاً !!*


 
ونفس الشيء أيضا في الإسلام 

فالإسلام أعطى حرية الإختيار أيضا 

فإذا ما سمع شخص برسالة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ورفضها فلا يمكن أن تفرض عليه فرض


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 مارس 2012)

*


ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:



ونفس الشيء أيضا في الإسلام 

فالإسلام أعطى حرية الإختيار أيضا 

فإذا ما سمع شخص برسالة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ورفضها فلا يمكن أن تفرض عليه فرض 




أنقر للتوسيع...


و ماذا عن الجهاد الاسلامي الذي هو الإرهاب بعينة ؟
و ماذا عن آيات القرآن الشيطانية الداعية للقتل و الإرهاب؟
و ماذا عن الإسلام و كيف إنتشر بالسيوف المتعطشة للدماء ؟
الإسلام عقيدة شيطانية و إجرامية و لا تستطيع إنكار هذا الشئ لأنة مذكور بقرآنك فهل يقبله عقلك يا تُرى؟ *


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 مارس 2012)

أستاذى بايبل
سوف لا أجامل فى هذا الموضوع بقولى أنه أكثر من رائع لأنه كذلك
ولكن أفضل ما أقول إنه موضوع فى الصميم
هى مجرد طرقات على القلوب من يسمع فسيعيش حياة أبدية ومن لا يسمع فله أيضاً حياة أبدية ولكن شتان بين هذا وذاك
ليعطينا الله آذان سامعة صاغية فمن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع
ربنا يبارك حياتك أستاذى الغالى
​


----------



## be believer (3 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع , ولكن هناك سؤال يتبادر في ذهني غالبا وهو ..
هل السيد المسيح يغفر لمن أساء له ( شخصيا ) و نسب له صفات شريرة , وشوه صورته بين الناس ؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مارس 2012)

*نعم اخ اندر تيكر يستطيع ..*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (7 مارس 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي بايبل

ربنا يباركك

دمت بود

*​


----------



## النورس جوناثان (7 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"ســــــــــلام المسيح"*​
> 
> *أصدقائى الآعزاء:.*​​
> 
> ...


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 مارس 2012)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييل جدا
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى​*


----------



## aymonded (7 مارس 2012)

سلام في الرب سوع
أحب أعلق على نقتطين في الموضوع، وأهمهم عدل الله والمحبة:
من الخطأ أن نقول أن الله عادل ونضيف أنه محب، أو نقول أنه كما هو عادل هو أيضاً محب وكأنهم صفتان في الله واحدة مضافة لأخرى جنباً إلى جنب، وهنا يحدث اللبس في الكلام، لأن عدل الله عدل المحبة ولا يوجد انفصال بينهما على الإطلاق ولا واحدة تُضاف لأخرى قط مثل الإنسان، بمعنى أنه يكون (الإنسان) في قلبه محبة وربما لا يكون عنده عدل لأن مشاعره هي التي تحركه بشفقة على الآخرين فلا يعدل بينهما بل ينحاز حسب ميله الخاص، أو ربما يكون الإنسان عادل ولكن عدل القصاص بلا رحمة أو شفقه لأنه لا يحب، يعني الصفتان ممكن ان يكونوا بجوار بعضهما البعض وتختلف من شخص لآخر...

ولكن المحبة والعدل في الله ليسوا صفات مثلما توجد في الإنسان، لأن جوهر الله محبة، ومن صميم طبيعته يخرج العدل والرحمة ويظهر هذا في الحرية المعطاة للخليقة العاقلة ليتركها أن تختار ما يتوافق مع إرادتها الحرة، فحكم الله بالموت لم يكن يصدر منه بالمعنى أنه يريد أن يموت أحد قط، بل هنا أعلن طبيعة الخطية وهي الموت، لأنه مكتوب [ أجرة الخطية موت ] وهي تستعبد الإنسان وتلبسه بالتمام حتى يصير عبد منطرحاً بعيداً عن الله [ الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين  2 :  15)

وموضوع كتابة رسالة من الجحيم لكي تأثر على الناس نفسياً وعاطفياً من أجل التوبة، فأنها حتماً ستزول بزوال المؤثر، مع أنها أحياناً تكون نافعة لبعض الشخصيات، ولكنها ليست الأساس، مع أن هلاك الإنسان يتوقف عليه هو وليس على الله على الإطلاق وهذا ينبغي أن نفهمه جيداً وأعتقد هذا هو قصد الكاتب من هذه الرسالة، بالرغم من أن الرسالة تحوي ترهيب النفس لكي ما تميل نحو الخير الأعظم بتحبيبها فيه كعكس حالة الهلاك والموت...

ولكن هذا لا يُقيم حياة شركة مع الله باختيار المحبة، لأنه يظهر عدل الله منفصلاً عن محبته، وكأن المحبة شيء ولكن مضاف ليها العدل، وهو عدل القصاص، مع أن عدل الله ليس هو عدل القصاص مثل القضاة، لأن من القلب نفسه (قلب الإنسان) يخرج الحكم، وهو يا إما يحمل في داخلة قوة الموت لأنه منطرح بعيداً عن الله، يا أما يحمل الحياة لأنه ملتصقاً بالله الحي، فحكم الله ياتي بمعنى إظهار الحالة الداخلية في قلب الإنسان، بمعنى أن قلب الإنسان يا إما يظهر حامل الموت يا إما حامل الحياة....

وعملياً في حياتنا: حينما نكون ارتكبنا خطية نجد أنفسنا لا نستيطع الوقوف أمام الله بل نهرب من حضرته بأي حجة أو شكل، أما لو كنا ملتصقين به نشتهي أن نحيا معه، فبكل رغة وعزم نحاول أن نصلي في كل وقت ونذهب لكل اجتماع نجد فيه نور الله مشرق، ونذهب لكل مكان نشعر اننا سنتلقي فيه بالله، ودائمي الحديث عنه ... وهكذا حالة النفس هي التي تحدد مصيرها المحتوم لها باختيارها الحرّ، فكل واحد مسئول عن اختياره وحده متحملاً نتيجه ما اختار، مع أن الله لن يكف قط عن افتقاد كل نفس إلى القبر حتى تتعقل وتتوب، مع أنه لن يتدخل في إرادتها أو يرعبها حتى تعود إليه، ربما يأدب النفس احياناً ويتركها أحياناً تتأذى من نتيجة افعالها، وأحياناً يتدخل ويمنع مشكلة ضخمة وأحياناً يتركها، وكل هذا بسبب أنه يريد أن الكل يخلص ولمعرفة الحق يقبل، وذلك لأن عدل حبه لا يرضى أن يهلك أحد قط ...

أقبلوا مني كل حب وتقدير؛ النعمة تملأ قلوبكم فرحاً وسلاماً آمين فآمين
​


----------



## النورس جوناثان (7 مارس 2012)

هذه وجهة نظر ناضجة جدا...وفيها من اللمسات ما تتيح للانسان ان ينظر بروية وتمعن من جدوى الحياة وجل معانيها..ففيها من الامور ما يجعل الانسان مسؤولا هو بذاته عن افعاله...وما سيصيبه ما هو الا تحصيل لحاصل تلك الافعال...هنا لا نرى تدخلا محيزا للارادة الانسانية  لا بتخويف او ترهيب ولا بسذاجة الترغيب.. هنا نجد الانسان شخصا محترما من قبل الله...ومسوؤلا في نفس الوقت...أنا أشكرك اخي (ايموندد) فكلامك ان لم يصب الحقيقة...فهو على الاقل خال الى حد كبير من البدعة والهرطقة..يتشرف هذا الموقع بوجود عقول وارواح ناضجة مثلك.


----------



## aymonded (7 مارس 2012)

الله يخليك يا أجمل أخ حلو، لأنك واعي لعمل الله وخلقه الإنسان على صورته وتركه حراً يختار ما شاء متحملاً نتيجه اختياره الحر، مع أنه يتابعه ويحاول ملاطفته لكي لا يهلك وكما هو مكتوب في سفر سيراخ [ هو صنع الإنسان في البدء وتركه في يد اختياره ] (سيراخ 15: 14)...

ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك كل حين آمين​


----------



## النورس جوناثان (7 مارس 2012)

آمين...أيها القلب النظيف...والعقل السهل البسيط...والكلمات الروحية النقية


----------



## rania79 (7 مارس 2012)

موضوع بجد اكثر من رائع
ميرسى ليك


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 مارس 2012)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2012)

رسالة مخيفة جدا ولكن علينا الاستفادة منها


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (19 أكتوبر 2012)

For the adviser ..........!please don't mailing me again in subject which my charing on it have been canceled without reason ?????????????????????????


----------



## كروان555 (4 يناير 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2013)

أولاً: نظن مثل هذا الشاب أننا نحفظ وصايا الله وأننا نستحق أن نملك الخلاص والسماء، وأننا أفضل ممن حولنا.
 *ثانياً:*  انه عندما نسمع صوت الرب لنا .. "اتبعني"، لا نطيع ولا  نتوب بل نستمر في  طريقنا وسلوكنا.

===========
الرب يعطينا قلوب مستعده للقائه 


​


----------

